# Looking To Buy Morels



## jazkeys (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi!

I'm wondering if anyone out there might be able to sell me a pound or two (or more if the price is right) of fresh morels. I'd also be open to dried, but definitely prefer the fresh ones if available.

If you think you can help, please feel free to email me directly at: morels at poolside d c.

Thanks!


----------



## morelcalifornian (Feb 26, 2017)

ive got fresh morels i currently sale them for 30 dollars lb plus shipping lb for my northwestern blondes. im located in central valley area. let me know if interested. shipping available(559)223-3586


----------



## Katt (Feb 6, 2018)

jazkeys said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone out there might be able to sell me a pound or two (or more if the price is right) of fresh morels. I'd also be open to dried, but definitely prefer the fresh ones if available.
> 
> ...




Are you still looking?


----------



## Katt (Feb 6, 2018)

jazkeys said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone out there might be able to sell me a pound or two (or more if the price is right) of fresh morels. I'd also be open to dried, but definitely prefer the fresh ones if available.
> 
> ...


I just made an account to come on here to see if any one in So Cal want my morels that I found randomly today. I don’t have much since I just gave some to a friend who is a mushroom lover and grower. So if anyone is curious or interested in buying, let me know.


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

USE THE CLASSIFIEDS FOR SELLING & BUYING PLEASE.


----------



## Mzxquisit (Mar 9, 2019)

jazkeys said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone out there might be able to sell me a pound or two (or more if the price is right) of fresh morels. I'd also be open to dried, but definitely prefer the fresh ones if available.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mzxquisit (Mar 9, 2019)

I am willing to sale you as many as you'd like fresh daily if u prefer :I have dried and the resources to pick daily fresh can ship them: :name ur price


----------



## CindyNcolter (Dec 3, 2018)

jazkeys said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone out there might be able to sell me a pound or two (or more if the price is right) of fresh morels. I'd also be open to dried, but definitely prefer the fresh ones if available.
> 
> ...





jazkeys said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone out there might be able to sell me a pound or two (or more if the price is right) of fresh morels. I'd also be open to dried, but definitely prefer the fresh ones if available.
> 
> ...


----------



## CindyNcolter (Dec 3, 2018)

Hi.. I have app. 20 lbs. Of dried 2018 Beautiful Morel Mushrooms if you are still looking


----------

